# VALVE SHIMS



## TOOMUCH (Jul 15, 2007)

I put a KA24DE-T togeather after replacing pistons. mic all my valve shims and the only thing I could do at the time was make sure I had the,I think the book said .033 - .041 clearance. But the thing is that is a warm spec. mine was a tear down and cold gap set. The valves make a lot of noise when the engine is first started then quit down a little after warm up. So the other day I pull the cover off to check clearance with it warm and not even close to spec. most where around .018. So it would seem that you would need around .048 min cold toget to the warm spec or am i doing something wrong becuase i am planing on removing all shims and letting a machinest mill around .015 off the shims or not please help. The way I understand it there is a tool that allows you to remove shims with out removing cams do it work I can't see how please please help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The valve lifter clearance with the motor fully warmed up is as follows:
Intake: 0.31 - 0.39 mm (0.012 - 0.016")
Exhaust: 0.33 - 0.41 mm (0.013 - 0.016")

The replaceable shims come in various thicknesses from a Nissan dealer. The shims cost about $15 - $20 each so measure carefully. The thicknesses available: 1.96 mm to 2.68 mm.

There are two ways to replace the shims. One way is to use a special lifter hold-down tool that's shown in the FSM; it's a Kent-Moore #KV10115120 lifter stopper. You should be able to order one from the Nissan dealer. 

The other way is to remove the cam(s). If you're going to replace all or most of the shims, removing the cam(s) is the fastest method.


----------

